# Let the decorating begin! Halloween 2019



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

And so it begins...... decorating starts now. Clearing off surfaces by packing up the regular decor to make room for Halloween decorations. As all the things I’ve been buying for the new fireplace scene are most readily accessible, it will be where I’m starting. Anyone else using the long holiday weekend to start your decorating?


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm planning on decorating next Saturday but please post pics when you're done, I would love to see it!!


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Starting this weekend I'm bringing boxes home, but it's not all good. My wife past away last year just before Halloween so it's time to start downsizing. All our friends are retired now and Halloween isn't a big deal for them anymore. So it's a party of one from now on. Spooky Town goes up first.


----------



## debbiedowner67 (Sep 13, 2015)

Bobbiejo said:


> And so it begins...... decorating starts now. Clearing off surfaces by packing up the regular decor to make room for Halloween decorations. As all the things I’ve been buying for the new fireplace scene are most readily accessible, it will be where I’m starting. Anyone else using the long holiday weekend to start your decorating?


What are your plans for your fireplace this year ?


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

I won't start decorating until the last weekend in September (I don't have near the impressive setups that most of you do) but I have now started deep cleaning and prepping for "Holiday Season". This now begins my favorite time of the year with all the holidays coming starting with my favorite: Halloween, of course. I want everything to feel fresh and ready for the seasonal decor.

As well as regular cleaning, I steam cleaned the carpets, painted the thresholds on all the exterior doorways, washed all the exterior doors, washed the duvet, drycleaned the duvet cover (I have one for fall/winter and another for spring/summer), washed my daughter's skeleton quilt that was made by my mom, walked around the house with a magic eraser cleaning scuffs on walls. Over the next weekend or so my husband will take down the shade sails and put away all the patio furniture which means summer is officially over and the pool is closed (even though it has been hot well into October the last few years). I also made sure my chai tea stash was sufficient to get me through the fall. That's my cozy drink of the season.

Then the last weekend in September the boxes come down and the spookification begins. I can't believe it's almost here! It's almost surreal. Can't wait to see everyone's photos!

PS - Yes, I am a bit OCD. ?


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

BillyBones said:


> Starting this weekend I'm bringing boxes home, but it's not all good. My wife past away last year just before Halloween so it's time to start downsizing. All our friends are retired now and Halloween isn't a big deal for them anymore. So it's a party of one from now on. Spooky Town goes up first.
> View attachment 718338


I hope you are able to find some joy in doing a bit of your Halloween decorating this year and that the memory of you and Mrs BillyBones decorating together makes you smile a bit. You are not decorating alone. We are all doing it with you!


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

I will put out my fall stuff on Monday. Full Halloween won't go up for a few more weeks.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

BillyBones said:


> Starting this weekend I'm bringing boxes home, but it's not all good. My wife past away last year just before Halloween so it's time to start downsizing. All our friends are retired now and Halloween isn't a big deal for them anymore. So it's a party of one from now on. Spooky Town goes up first.
> View attachment 718338


I can’t quite make out your picture on my phone. Is SpookyTown a tabletop haunted village? What’s the lightning backdrop?

I’m sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

debbiedowner67 said:


> What are your plans for your fireplace this year ?


I’m doing a fortune teller theme which includes a bunch of divination tools one might use such as tarot cards, tea reading cup, ouija board, crystal ball, etc. I’ll post a picture when I’m completely finished. It will probably require a little tweaking until I’m happy with it.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

BillyBones said:


> Starting this weekend I'm bringing boxes home, but it's not all good. My wife past away last year just before Halloween so it's time to start downsizing. All our friends are retired now and Halloween isn't a big deal for them anymore. So it's a party of one from now on. Spooky Town goes up first.
> View attachment 718338


I am so sorry you lost her.


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

BillyBones said:


> Starting this weekend I'm bringing boxes home, but it's not all good. My wife past away last year just before Halloween so it's time to start downsizing. All our friends are retired now and Halloween isn't a big deal for them anymore. So it's a party of one from now on. Spooky Town goes up first.
> View attachment 718338


Sorry to hear that, but we'll be here with you!


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

theworstwitch said:


> Sorry to hear that, but we'll be here with you!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

OK, still not decorating but putting the final touches on my victim's gift and burning my Yankee Black Magic candle to set the mood. Jury is still out if I like it. Can't quite put my finger on what it reminds me of....


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

BillyBones said:


> Starting this weekend I'm bringing boxes home, but it's not all good. My wife past away last year just before Halloween so it's time to start downsizing. All our friends are retired now and Halloween isn't a big deal for them anymore. So it's a party of one from now on. Spooky Town goes up first.
> View attachment 718338


I'm sorry for your loss. Holidays can certainly be difficult following the loss of a spouse. Do you have a good support system of family/friends? What did you and your wife enjoy the most about Halloween?

I started sneaking little Halloween items into my office 2 weeks ago. First, a new water cup featuring pumpkins...then a haunted house wax melter I got on clearance from Scentsy...a candy dish.... I'm already known as the office Halloween freak. 

Here at home it's definitely time to start bringing things out for the season. I used to wait until October 1 to decorate but it brings me joy so I'm throwing deadlines out! Let the best season of the year begin!!


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

Bobbiejo said:


> And so it begins...... decorating starts now. Clearing off surfaces by packing up the regular decor to make room for Halloween decorations. As all the things I’ve been buying for the new fireplace scene are most readily accessible, it will be where I’m starting. Anyone else using the long holiday weekend to start your decorating?


Absolutely. Had our fireplace cleaned, got a cord of wood, all fall stuff out and ready to put up tomorrow!


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

i just put a little diorama up in my front window. we just bought the house in april, so i wanted to make sure that people KNOW. 
flash pic so you can see what's there.

pretty sure this is my a e s t h e t i c, honestly. 
















i thumbnailed these, so you should be able to click them to enlarge them. ^.^-b


----------



## mortiaddams (Jul 11, 2019)

yoboseiyo said:


> i just put a little diorama up in my front window. we just bought the house in april, so i wanted to make sure that people KNOW.
> flash pic so you can see what's there.
> 
> pretty sure this is my a e s t h e t i c, honestly.
> ...


I absolutely LOVE those skull pumpkins. I've never seen those before and that ghostie is ADORABLE


----------



## robin19871 (Jan 27, 2019)

I started indoors a little because I have so much left to build for the outside..I AM addicted to Halloween and almost 95% of this stuff are things I have been buying this year... I am not even close to being done. :-(


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Bobbiejo said:


> And so it begins...... decorating starts now. Clearing off surfaces by packing up the regular decor to make room for Halloween decorations. As all the things I’ve been buying for the new fireplace scene are most readily accessible, it will be where I’m starting. Anyone else using the long holiday weekend to start your decorating?


Yahoooo! Im with you! Time to convert to haunted house! My husbands been egging me on to start just been too darn hot n humid here but good bye august!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Brought the big Haunted Dollhouse up a few weeks ago. We are updating electric and added a few new Bethany Lowe pieces


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Bobbiejo said:


> I’m doing a fortune teller theme which includes a bunch of divination tools one might use such as tarot cards, tea reading cup, ouija board, crystal ball, etc. I’ll post a picture when I’m completely finished. It will probably require a little tweaking until I’m happy with it.


Bobbiejo, me too. I have it all ready but the actual theme plays out for a party I give next month so unless I do a dry run table setting, it won't be part of a photoshoot for a while. I got my divining crystals and cloth and fortune telling teacup and tarot cards, ouijas and crystal ball ready to go.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Unfortunately I am having to pack up Christmas decorations that were just thrown in the spare room before I jump into anymore Halloween boxes. It’s a process. LOL Pictures won’t be for some time.......


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

I started this weekend with the table top stuff. I'm glad I did because anything on my want list for this year got scratched off. I dont have room for anything else. I have lots of "rough draft" areas going on now. I know I have a second potted hand somewhere


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

CH31 said:


> I started this weekend with the table top stuff. I'm glad I did because anything on my want list for this year got scratched off. I dont have room for anything else. I have lots of "rough draft" areas going on now. I know I have a second potted hand somewhere
> View attachment 718488


Very nice display and wall hanging! Interesting skull basket to the right. The offset opening is unusual Hope that missing potted hand isn't up to no good.


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

Thank you so much! Hopefully he crawled off with the drill battery so I can kill two birds with one stone when I find them  The skull basket came from home decorators collection. They used to have bethany lowe at steep discounts well before Halloween but sadly merged with home depot's site.


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Bobbiejo said:


> I can’t quite make out your picture on my phone. Is SpookyTown a tabletop haunted village? What’s the lightning backdrop?
> 
> I’m sorry to hear about your loss.


Spooky Town is by Lemax, they have their Halloween Village as well as Christmas. The house in the picture is the Franklin house/castle from the Bradford Exchange (Hawthorne Village series "Haunted America),The back drop is a synthetic fabric photo backdrop I bought from Amazon. Thank you


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Ladyfrog said:


> I'm sorry for your loss. Holidays can certainly be difficult following the loss of a spouse. Do you have a good support system of family/friends? What did you and your wife enjoy the most about Halloween?
> 
> I started sneaking little Halloween items into my office 2 weeks ago. First, a new water cup featuring pumpkins...then a haunted house wax melter I got on clearance from Scentsy...a candy dish.... I'm already known as the office Halloween freak.
> 
> Here at home it's definitely time to start bringing things out for the season. I used to wait until October 1 to decorate but it brings me joy so I'm throwing deadlines out! Let the best season of the year begin!!


Thank you, for Ginnie it was the entertaining she loved cooking and decorating. I loved decorating and creating the village, cards, and the invitation for our party those were my jobs as well as helping with the cooking.


----------



## Edmund K (Aug 18, 2017)

My pirate skeleton crew has sailed into port, taking over my dining room and wreaking havoc on the furniture! I still have many details to add, but the basic scene is arranged! Bring on the haunting!


----------



## worleydenise (Sep 6, 2014)

BillyBones said:


> Starting this weekend I'm bringing boxes home, but it's not all good. My wife past away last year just before Halloween so it's time to start downsizing. All our friends are retired now and Halloween isn't a big deal for them anymore. So it's a party of one from now on. Spooky Town goes up first.
> View attachment 718338


Gosh I am so sorry. Would love to what you do tho. I broke my wrist in January and it still does not work right and I am dreading but I think I have to downsize too because it’s just me that does the decorating.


----------



## worleydenise (Sep 6, 2014)

Edmund K said:


> My pirate skeleton crew has sailed into port, taking over my dining room and wreaking havoc on the furniture! I still have many details to add, but the basic scene is arranged! Bring on the haunting!


Looks great!


----------



## Halloween Queen 2018 (Aug 29, 2018)

Bobbiejo said:


> And so it begins...... decorating starts now. Clearing off surfaces by packing up the regular decor to make room for Halloween decorations. As all the things I’ve been buying for the new fireplace scene are most readily accessible, it will be where I’m starting. Anyone else using the long holiday weekend to start your decorating?


I start decorating inside in another week but have been working on Halloween projects since June...my theme this year is "It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown"...Outside decorating for me starts the last week in September...spent this last weekend preparing for Hurrican Dorian and today "unprepping" ...


----------



## Debbie Brown (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Debbie Brown said:


> View attachment 718647


Love the fireplace!


----------



## Debbie Brown (Jul 31, 2015)

That’s my mantle from last year. I even put skulls in the fireplace.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Edmund K said:


> My pirate skeleton crew has sailed into port, taking over my dining room and wreaking havoc on the furniture! I still have many details to add, but the basic scene is arranged! Bring on the haunting!


Cool set-up!


----------



## gondivin (Jul 28, 2019)

Edmund K said:


> My pirate skeleton crew has sailed into port, taking over my dining room and wreaking havoc on the furniture! I still have many details to add, but the basic scene is arranged! Bring on the haunting!


Love it! I'm making my first attempt at a large scale pirate set up in my front yard - involves an island w/ treasure chest, a shark, two drunk pirates, a pirate captain steering the "pirate ship" (aka half my car port covered in painted shower curtains & PVC) and potentially an octopus attacking the pirate ship. I'm laughing as I look at your pirate crew - my guys need pants .... so far they have poofy pirate shirts, pirate hats, some pistols, some swords, some eye patches, the pirate bandana, sashes & belt buckles, but no pants. I have to put "pirate pants" at the top of my list or the whole set up is going to unacceptable for all the little kids that come to my neighborhood .... no pants just doesn't work ... LOLZ! This will definitely be a motivator to get those details addressed!

The main consideration as I'm collecting all the pieces for this whole thing is that I live in the desert and it's still 105F degrees outside. I can't really do any of the big stuff until it cools down a bit! The clock is ticking!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Edmund K said:


> My pirate skeleton crew has sailed into port, taking over my dining room and wreaking havoc on the furniture! I still have many details to add, but the basic scene is arranged! Bring on the haunting!


You just can’t trust pirates to behave in an orderly fashion!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

Edmund K said:


> My pirate skeleton crew has sailed into port, taking over my dining room and wreaking havoc on the furniture! I still have many details to add, but the basic scene is arranged! Bring on the haunting!


The beard on the one fellow is awesome! Did you put that on yourself?


----------



## wychyways56 (Aug 29, 2019)

Bobbiejo said:


> And so it begins...... decorating starts now. Clearing off surfaces by packing up the regular decor to make room for Halloween decorations. As all the things I’ve been buying for the new fireplace scene are most readily accessible, it will be where I’m starting. Anyone else using the long holiday weekend to start your decorating?


I usually put my Halloween indoor house decor on the first day of autumn (this year Sept. 23). That will give me a full six weeks plus to enjoy them!


----------



## jscaldwell (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm waiting til Oct. 1 since it's still hot and summer here, and my new prop (cemetery gates) isn't done...

Can't wait though.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Started on the porch tonight. About 2/3rds done. Got the inside webs started too.

Have to be FINISHED by Oct. 1st this year since family are coming in specifically to see the Halloween.


----------



## Hecate Moon (Sep 4, 2017)

Will start prepping and "fixing" outdoor props this week. We are dealing with Hurricane Dorian right now, so I can start after tomorrow!


----------



## mortiaddams (Jul 11, 2019)

Hecate Moon said:


> Will start prepping and "fixing" outdoor props this week. We are dealing with Hurricane Dorian right now, so I can start after tomorrow!


Dorian just passed us so I'll be starting this week too!


----------



## Edmund K (Aug 18, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> The beard on the one fellow is awesome! Did you put that on yourself?


Thank, you, yes I did! It was a theatrical beard appliance that I tacked on with some krazy glue. I thought since there are eight of them (for now, more might be arriving!), at least one or two should have some facial hair. I had a dark moustache on another fellow, but the appliance did not want to stay on his lip!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

This is amazing!!!!!!!!
My pirate party is in 2 weeks and I wish this was my dining room!!!


Edmund K said:


> My pirate skeleton crew has sailed into port, taking over my dining room and wreaking havoc on the furniture! I still have many details to add, but the basic scene is arranged! Bring on the haunting!


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm taking my time...for one I haven't even gone shopping for stuff, and for two my mood has just been in the dumps lately and I haven't really been feeling it this year...the joy I usually feel for Halloween and this season is just spoiled by something that I don't really want to talk about since I don't think anyone wants to hear the story. It's heartbreaking since I love this season...it's my time of the year...but I don't get to really enjoy it like I should.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

The inside webs are not staying up this year for some reason and I am now in a foul mood.


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

AstorReinhardt said:


> I'm taking my time...for one I haven't even gone shopping for stuff, and for two my mood has just been in the dumps lately and I haven't really been feeling it this year...the joy I usually feel for Halloween and this season is just spoiled by something that I don't really want to talk about since I don't think anyone wants to hear the story. It's heartbreaking since I love this season...it's my time of the year...but I don't get to really enjoy it like I should.


I fully understand. My almost 15 year old kitty cat who I've had since birth passed away 4 weeks ago, and since that happened I'm finding it hard to be happy & creative. I've gotten started though and finding that it has helped my mood a bit, though think I will still struggle with being as creative as I want to be. I so hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Our Lady joined us tonight to oversee the building of her graveyard.










I think I can get the graveyard including fence, lighting and denizens done this weekend before it gets hot again next week. I hope so anyway!

It's so nice and cool out. I did 4 hours of work and really wanted to keep going but I was exhausted and could barely walk anymore let alone carry grave stones and hammer rebar. :-(


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

benjamin said:


> I fully understand. My almost 15 year old kitty cat who I've had since birth passed away 4 weeks ago, and since that happened I'm finding it hard to be happy & creative. I've gotten started though and finding that it has helped my mood a bit, though think I will still struggle with being as creative as I want to be. I so hope you are feeling better soon.


I’m so sorry about your kitty. Fur babies are family and the loss is difficult. My condolences.


----------



## covenIII (Aug 29, 2018)

Bobbiejo said:


> And so it begins...... decorating starts now. Clearing off surfaces by packing up the regular decor to make room for Halloween decorations. As all the things I’ve been buying for the new fireplace scene are most readily accessible, it will be where I’m starting. Anyone else using the long holiday weekend to start your decorating?


Last night I cleared out my art studio to make room for my annual Halloween Party preparation! It's the most wonderful time of the year


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Debbie Brown said:


> That’s my mantle from last year. I even put skulls in the fireplace.


May I ask where you got the skulls in your fireplace? I LOVE that idea.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

lilibat said:


> View attachment 718685
> 
> 
> Started on the porch tonight. About 2/3rds done. Got the inside webs started too.
> ...


It's looking great!


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

benjamin said:


> I fully understand. My almost 15 year old kitty cat who I've had since birth passed away 4 weeks ago, and since that happened I'm finding it hard to be happy & creative. I've gotten started though and finding that it has helped my mood a bit, though think I will still struggle with being as creative as I want to be. I so hope you are feeling better soon.


I am sorry for those that have lost human and furry loved ones. I too have been there, and as of Thurs I'm there again. I had to let my 15 yr calico Baby Kitty go unexpectedly. She was actually my late fiance's cat who died in 2015 which in a way made it a bit harder. Luckily, I am keeping busy with work, fall and halloween stuff, my other furry family members that still need love and care, and a couple of good friends who understand how hard this all is.

I hope that you all who have had losses recently have or do find things that can help you feel less badly during the difficult periods of time. Maybe knowing others are out there who are as crazy about this season and holiday(s) are always around to talk all things halloween related will help a tiny bit.


----------



## mwalz (Oct 31, 2017)

Only going to get a few renovations to current props done, more or less perfecting what I already have and updating. Haven't done any if it been so busy with work. Limited funds and limited time this year.


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

AsH-1031 said:


> I am sorry for those that have lost human and furry loved ones. I too have been there, and as of Thurs I'm there again. I had to let my 15 yr calico Baby Kitty go unexpectedly. She was actually my late fiance's cat who died in 2015 which in a way made it a bit harder. Luckily, I am keeping busy with work, fall and halloween stuff, my other furry family members that still need love and care, and a couple of good friends who understand how hard this all is.
> 
> I hope that you all who have had losses recently have or do find things that can help you feel less badly during the difficult periods of time. Maybe knowing others are out there who are as crazy about this season and holiday(s) are always around to talk all things halloween related will help a tiny bit.


Oh no.....I'm so sorry to hear about Baby Kitty...hopefully she is now reunited with your late fiance.
I'm finding getting ready for halloween a bit therapeutic and work certainly keeps me busy, but it's not feeling like as much fun this year as I'm really struggling with feeling creative, but hopefully my creativity will kick back in soon! I don't know how I'd cope without halloween to look forward to each year!


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Debbie Brown said:


> View attachment 718647


Love this! I have a black foam board with 3 pairs of red light "eyes" that I put in mine


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

schatze said:


> Love this! I have a black foam board with 3 pairs of red light "eyes" that I put in mine
> View attachment 719349


How did you make the eyes?


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Bobbiejo said:


> How did you make the eyes?


I poked a hole in the foam board and poked a short string of battery run red lights into the holes. Subtle, but spooky.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm sorry for all who have lost furbabies recently ? I know how hard it is to lose a beloved pet. They really are part of the family. They bring us such joy in their all too short lives.


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Debbie Brown said:


> View attachment 718646
> View attachment 718646
> View attachment 718647


Awesome! Is that a Katherine’s Collection mirror above the mantle?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

A couple of weeks ago I was talking to my new neighbor across the street about what a Halloween kook I am, and how I'll be going overboard on the outside decorating come mid-October. Returned home from work last night to find she has lights and a hanging skelly up already in mid-September! Yowsa! I think she'll work out fine here in the neighborhood. ?


----------



## ShadyAcre (Jul 3, 2017)

I’m finally breaking out of my family’s comfort zone and turning our tv/homework/‘library’ area (a 7x 9 alcove at the end of the hallway) into a cabinet of curiosities. We’ve got a 30+ year collection of random weird stuff that mostly gets packed away each year and I decided I’m tired of packing it up....so.

Just got done repainting and will be moving the shelves & cubbies in this afternoon.

I also scored a ‘grandfather clock’ case at goodwill yesterday (and a blinking green cat eyes projection thingy) to hopefully transform into a haunted clock/display cabinet. I’m pretty jazzed about the possibilities.

Wish me luck! Pictures as soon as it looks like something. ??


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

ShadyAcre said:


> I also scored a ‘grandfather clock’ case at goodwill yesterday (and a blinking green cat eyes projection thingy) to hopefully transform into a haunted clock/display cabinet. I’m pretty jazzed about the possibilities.
> 
> Wish me luck! Pictures as soon as it looks like something. ??



That sounds marvelous! Definitely looking forward to seeing what you come up with! ?️‍?️


----------



## ShadyAcre (Jul 3, 2017)

Tasty Brains said:


> That sounds marvelous! Definitely looking forward to seeing what you come up with! ?️‍?️


_~whispers~_ me too! ?


----------



## Edmund K (Aug 18, 2017)

Tasty Brains said:


> A couple of weeks ago I was talking to my new neighbor across the street about what a Halloween kook I am, and how I'll be going overboard on the outside decorating come mid-October. Returned home from work last night to find she has lights and a hanging skelly up already in mid-September! Yowsa! I think she'll work out fine here in the neighborhood. ?


That's a neighbor worth having!! Congrats!


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

Bobbiejo said:


> And so it begins...... decorating starts now. Clearing off surfaces by packing up the regular decor to make room for Halloween decorations. As all the things I’ve been buying for the new fireplace scene are most readily accessible, it will be where I’m starting. Anyone else using the long holiday weekend to start your decorating?


My fall stuff has been up all month, putting Halloween out the last weekend of this month!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I love seeing everyone’s pics. It gives me more ideas.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I've started to set out new things here and there as I've acquired them. I figured there's no sense in putting them away if I'm just gonna get them out again in a few weeks! I probably won't officially get started til the last weekend in September. I don't wanna stress too much about getting it out all at once. I'm going for a stress-free Halloween this year!! ? It will most likely take me a few days, so I expect to have it all completed by Oct. 1st.


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Shadow Panther said:


> I love seeing everyone’s pics. It gives me more ideas.


Always! And see something, BUILD ON IT!


----------



## bongobill (Dec 7, 2014)

Part of the dungeon/labyrinth build in the garden, this is going to be part of the witches coven room. (Apologies for the poor flashed out pictures) last pic is leading into what will be cave/tunnel passage down into the second tier and the crypt. There is a hidden scarehole in the wall panel on the left but its hard to see.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Just started adding some halloween stuff inside. Decided to try making my version of a mini "halloween" tree this year. So I grabbed some small limbs from the backyard and then made a few fall and halloween ornaments and got out my little coffin ornaments from a couple of years ago and hung up behind the tree by my front door. The only downside is that I don't have a place to hang my jackets now (but I don't think I'll be needing them anytime soon - it's still in the 90s around here). I'll probably add a few more halloween things once I start pulling more of my stuff out of storage. Anyhow, here's the first of my halloween decorating for this year.


----------



## ShadyAcre (Jul 3, 2017)

Just this afternoon brought the totes up from storage and now I’m pooped. May have to break down and get smaller totes or something because dang my age is telling on me!

So far I’ve got a few shelves looking like something different is happening. Not so much (commercial) Halloween-y, per se, but a lot more interesting than the shelves upon shelves of books that used to occupy the space, and sort of creepy in the shadows of the evening.























Of course, I’ll have to keep jiggling things around as I add in things I’ve been storing and only pulling out for Halloween decorating. Got a few things coming from Etsy sellers to punch it up a bit. More to come as I finish it up. ?


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

ShadyAcre said:


> Just this afternoon brought the totes up from storage and now I’m pooped. May have to break down and get smaller totes or something because dang my age is telling on me!
> 
> So far I’ve got a few shelves looking like something different is happening. Not so much (commercial) Halloween-y, per se, but a lot more interesting than the shelves upon shelves of books that used to occupy the space, and sort of creepy in the shadows of the evening.
> 
> ...


It looks like an apothecary. ?


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

I'm outdoor haunting only, which allows me to jam up the place with projects I don't plan on actually placing outside for at least another two weeks. Still, I was busy on my days off putting some ideas together. Ahead are "Hagatha the Towering Witch" (for once the measurements are accurate. She's huge!); my own set of ToTs who will greet the visitors; and Bobo the Clown, who I intend on hiding in the shadows (probably at the corner of the house), with a strobe set at it's slowest setting.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Tasty Brains said:


> I'm outdoor haunting only, which allows me to jam up the place with projects I don't plan on actually placing outside for at least another two weeks. Still, I was busy on my days off putting some ideas together. Ahead are "Hagatha the Towering Witch" (for once the measurements are accurate. She's huge!); my own set of ToTs who will greet the visitors; and Bobo the Clown, who I intend on hiding in the shadows (probably at the corner of the house), with a strobe set at it's slowest setting.
> 
> View attachment 722612
> View attachment 722612
> ...


Those are awesome! I haven't done a lot of decorating at home yet but I did a little at work. I have to keep it very tasteful at work so this is what I've done so far.


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

Thanks Ladyfrog! So, it's been nearly a week since I put the things shown above together. However, they and a bunch of other prominent displays are still sitting inside, waiting for the date to get a bit closer. 

However, last night and tonight I've been up into the wee hours, fiddling around in the dark, hanging ghosts and witches. a giant skull on my mailbox, and my batboy prop around the perimeter of the large front yard. I wasn't even going to start with meager bits like this for another week, but I caught the bug after seeing other neighbors with great displays already up. 

A couple of months ago, I was debating whether to start decorating from the front porch outward, or from the ends of the yard in towards the porch. I think I like working outwards>in like this. As the next couple of weeks go by, I'll just keep adding bigger props nearer and nearer to the house itself. ?


----------



## Cougarwalker79 (Oct 23, 2012)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> OK, still not decorating but putting the final touches on my victim's gift and burning my Yankee Black Magic candle to set the mood. Jury is still out if I like it. Can't quite put my finger on what it reminds me of....


I think the Black Magic candle smells like Drakkar Noir...


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I am currently unpacking my outdoor decorations and I came across one of my more unique Halloween items - this shrunken mini pumpkin. A few years back, it fell down behind the TV and went unnoticed for at least a year, until we were moving 3 years ago and I found it. I've never seen a pumpkin dry up instead of rot. I put a mini pumpkin next to it in the picture for scale and a close up of it.


----------



## gondivin (Jul 28, 2019)

I'm between jobs right now (have an offer now, just gotta clear their background check and pick my start day - trying very hard to push it out to the beginning of November so I have time to set up & take down Halloween stuff!

My condolences to those who have lost a loved one around this time - it can really put a damper on the holiday, particularly if it had special meaning and especially is a big part of your life. 

My decoration is strictly outside, however given I've had all of October to work on props, nearly my entire house is my "workshop". I'm getting antsy for Halloween so I can complete my projects and just get them set up with the lighting and stuff. I've built most everything and want to hold off on some spray painting and things like skeleton stands until much closer to The Day so I don't have to worry about things blowing away, paint cracking or people stealing things.

Also fighting the urge to keep building stuff .... I have exactly 1 electrical outlet accessible to my front yard, so that constrains my ambitions .... but I still at least all of next week before I start putting everything outside!

I also have a thing about leaving Halloween stuff up into November so the irony of spending more than 2 months working non-stop on Halloween stuff, I will most likely be pulling it all down on Nov. 1 and my house will hopefully be clean again by that weekend! (Ugh ... and then the winter holiday season begins it's onslaught immediately thereafter...)


----------

